# Value of a Roland GRX-350 plotter/cutter



## agile4 (Aug 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of a Roland GRX-350? 

How big does it cut? 
How old is it and 
How much is one worth?

Thanks


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Value of a plotter/cutter*

i assume that when you ask "how old is it" that this is a used machine you're buying?

i'd google it or even go to rolands website. I don't have a roland plotter so I can't help you out there.

their website probably has to have some information on it, so i'd start there.

good luck


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Value of a plotter/cutter*

one thing to watch in older models...I am not sure how old this is...but older ones connect with a serial or paralel port...and a lot of newer PCs and Macs do not have..

Here is a link to some info on it...along with a movie showing it in action..I think this one sold in Europe fo 200 Euros..used..
I also saw a site talking about drivers for Win 95!...makes me think this is an old machine...I would not buy until I called or contacted Roland to see how the connection is and if appropriate drivers and software is available along with parts...such as the blades..etc
Roland_DG_pen_plotter_Roland_Digital_Group_Drafting_Plotter_GRX-350_to_vinyl_cutter


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Value of a plotter/cutter*



agile4 said:


> Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of a Roland GRX-350?
> 
> How big does it cut?
> How old is it and
> ...


agile4,
The GRX-350, if it is in fact a GRX-350, is an old pen plotter with a rotary wheel on it for storing 6 pens at once. It isn't equipped to handle a knife and was created for architectural drawings. We haven't had parts for that one in at least 15 years and it is well past its life-cycle. We haven't supported that model for at least 20 years. 

You're better off looking for something in the CAMM-1 family. The GX-24 is a popular model on this forum for cutting pre-printed graphics, but the cm and cx series cutters do a great job cutting as well. 

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Value of a plotter/cutter*



charles95405 said:


> one thing to watch in older models...I am not sure how old this is...but older ones connect with a serial or paralel port...and a lot of newer PCs and Macs do not have..
> 
> Here is a link to some info on it...along with a movie showing it in action..I think this one sold in Europe fo 200 Euros..used..
> I also saw a site talking about drivers for Win 95!...makes me think this is an old machine...I would not buy until I called or contacted Roland to see how the connection is and if appropriate drivers and software is available along with parts...such as the blades..etc
> Roland_DG_pen_plotter_Roland_Digital_Group_Drafting_Plotter_GRX-350_to_vinyl_cutter


thanks Charles,
I see from the pictures that someone modified it a little bit to cut vinyls. The original specs that I pulled up from the archives list it as a draw-only model. It was designed for a DOS based system, so I'm not even sure how it could be driven on a modern computer. We certainly don't have drivers for it!
It does make me happy to see that it's still up and around. That's one tough plotter!

-Dana


----------



## agile4 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks to all for the help. The person who had it decided they didn't want to trade for the Laptop, which was probably a blessing in disquise. I saw the pix and it looks like it would cost more to ship than it was worth.

I decided I'll just sell the laptop and buy one of the lower cost cutters. Our needs are pretty light for a cutter right now - mainly the occasional set of number/names to heat press onto Tees for teams.

Thanks again for all the help and advise

Tom


----------

